

Sleep like a rock, Wake up like Iron Man.  - rokhayakebe
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10073264-2.html

======
seacheala
Simple but genius idea - could come in really handy during some random
situations: I'm always afraid to rely on wake up calls at the hotel, and I
have a nasty habit of forgetting my phone charger while traveling. Besides,
anything that makes me feel more super-heroesque is pretty clutch.

